# Fourth MTL setup for my mom



## Silver (8/10/16)

As I posted in another thread, I was pitstopping my mom's devices for her today. (@Poppie)

She piped up after it was all done that she thinks she needs another setup to have a fourth flavour in rotation! This was like music to my ears.

Thing is, she only likes mouth to lung. She does not like lung hits. She wants a fourth device to partner her Nautilus Mini for vaping at the computer, when she doesn't need to squonk.

Here are her current devices







The two Reos on the right are her "stronger vape" MTL devices for tobaccoes and coffees.

The Nautilus Mini is for lighter vaping. On the iStick50 for longer battery life. She LOVES that istick50 and loves the vape on the Nautilus Mini.

So what should I get her?
It needs to be a commercial coil mouth to lunger.

I was thinking of another Nautilus Mini. But perhaps its better to go for something different.

Maybe the Nautilus X - but @ddk1979 's experience on coil life is making me nervous of that.
Maybe the D22 Aio.

Then what mod? She wants battery life and form factor over power and features. If I could get another iStick50 I would in a heartbeat - but I doubt they are still for sale anywhere.

Any advice or suggestions that we should consider?

Edit
PS - she only likes those mouthpieces (that are flattish at the end) - so whatever we get needs to have an interchangeable drip tip. Side note - I must say those mouthpieces do help with the flavour 

Edit #2
Forgot to mention, my mom likes a tightish MTL. I know some folk vape mouth to lung style on a loosish setup - but she likes it tighter. For calibration, she likes the Reo RM2 with the stock 1.2mm airhole or the Nautilus Mini with the 2nd smallest airhole. Any looser than that and she doesn't like it at all. I think the cigarette sucking action is permanently etched in her cheek and mouth muscle memory. Even the slightest hint of a lung hit puts her off totally!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (8/10/16)

@Silver, if you want to spoil her I would say a Sig 213 for battery life and a Kangertech Tank, where you can build single coils or get decent ceramic coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (8/10/16)

I can definitely recommend the AIO D22 XL. I have a "normal" AIO and the D22 XL. The D22 XL has a better airflow control so you can get a proper tight draw or make it lekker loose,I only MTL so this is important to me. Plus the bigger battery is awesome (lasts me all day) and can't beat it's shape, fits perfectly in my purse  the only thing is that mouthpiece. Have been looking for a flat one that will fit mine but not managing. They all are too wide at the base and "hang over" like the unit on your picture on the left, which I don't like

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/16)

Hi Ho @Silver the options for a mod is easy... Minkin 1.5 or HotCig R150 if you want long battery life... if you think it's too big then a Pico... the tank is a lot more difficult... you could just get another Nautilus Mini if Poppie likes it... personally I would go for a Nautilus X or Guardian Tank.

I can't speak for the new AIO's because I haven't played with them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (8/10/16)

Ps. The only thing I miss about my twisp is the flat mouthpiece. I was a big fan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Petrus said:


> @Silver, if you want to spoil her I would say a Sig 213 for battery life and a Kangertech Tank, where you can build single coils or get decent ceramic coils.



Thanks @Petrus
I want a commercial coil MTL for her. I have the Protank4 - but was not overly impressed for MTL. Didn't think it was good for that. But maybe there are others. My mom was on the Mini Protank 2 for a while - but the Nautilus Mini with its 1.8 ohm BVC coils (now 1.6 ohm) trumped it for flavour. She uses the 2nd smallest airhole setting and that's perfect for her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Taytay said:


> I can definitely recommend the AIO D22 XL. I have a "normal" AIO and the D22 XL. The D22 XL has a better airflow control so you can get a proper tight draw or make it lekker loose,I only MTL so this is important to me. Plus the bigger battery is awesome (lasts me all day) and can't beat it's shape, fits perfectly in my purse  the only thing is that mouthpiece. Have been looking for a flat one that will fit mine but not managing. They all are too wide at the base and "hang over" like the unit on your picture on the left, which I don't like



Thank you @Taytay
With your and @ddk1979 's comments on the Aio D22 - I certainly think I need to get one. If my mom doesn't like it - I can annex it 

PS - my mom is lucky on the mouthpiece overhang issue - because she is not too concerned with that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (8/10/16)

No one suggesting the iJust 2? My wife has a Pico 75w and the iJust 2. She says the iJust 2 gives her better flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (8/10/16)

S


Taytay said:


> Ps. The only thing I miss about my twisp is the flat mouthpiece. I was a big fan!


Speaking of a flat mouthpiece @Rob Fisher, have you seen how epic looks the Viper V2 with a flat mouthpiece??? But so difficult to get hold of and even more expensive.


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver the options for a mod is easy... Minkin 1.5 or HotCig R150 if you want long battery life... if you think it's too big then a Pico... the tank is a lot more difficult... you could just get another Nautilus Mini if Poppie likes it... personally I would go for a Nautilus X or Guardian Tank.
> 
> I can't speak for the new AIO's because I haven't played with them.



Thanks @Rob Fisher - I think a nice Minikin 1.5 would be cool. Mind you my mom LOVES the abalone plates on the HotCig150. She actually asked me if one could get a Reo door like that! Come to think of it Rob - the Abalone HotCig150 is a great idea. Just need to see if she likes the feel in her hand and the fire button (which I still think is a bit small...)

She LOVES the rubbery feeling of the iStick50 cover - so maybe one of those Minikins with the rubbery finish. Hmmm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Taytay said:


> Ps. The only thing I miss about my twisp is the flat mouthpiece. I was a big fan!



@Taytay - for mouth to lung, I think the shape of the mouthpiece is very important and often overlooked. That flat mouthpiece of my mom's is also her carry over from the Twisp days. She got used to it on that and doesn't want to change. This mouthpiece is not exactly the same - but close enough. 

After I recoiled her Blackbird Reo today I took a test vape - and I have to say - it was very very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (8/10/16)

Hey @Silver, brilliant you have converted your mam to vaping, I have been successful with my son but Mrs is proving a difficult one. Good luck brother, let us know how you get on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Warlock said:


> No one suggesting the iJust 2? My wife has a Pico 75w and the iJust 2. She says the iJust 2 gives her better flavour!



For mouth to lung @Warlock ?
I also have an iJust 2 and in my view its better suited to lung hits and restricted lung hits.
Maybe I didn't test it with the correct coils?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Silver, brilliant you have converted your mam to vaping, I have been successful with my son but Mrs is proving a difficult one. Good luck brother, let us know how you get on.



Well we are not fully converted @Neal
My mom's been smoking Rothmans Blue for over 50 years
She was on about 40-45 per day

Now she is down to about 5-10 a day.
Am very proud of my mom - and that is certainly WAY better than 40-45 per day. 

That last hurdle is not easy though

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Duffie12 (8/10/16)

Not sure when this might be available but it looked interesting.

http://www.eleafworld.com/melo-3-nano/

Comes with the ECML coil designed for MtL.

You can then pair it with one of these.

http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-power-nano/

Not sure when they'll be available here though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Not sure when this might be available but it looked interesting.
> 
> http://www.eleafworld.com/melo-3-nano/
> 
> ...



Thanks @Duffie12 
I will take a look


----------



## DaveH (8/10/16)

I think if your mom likes the Nautilus mini - get another one (save's messing about with different coils) and the pico.

Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

DaveH said:


> I think if your mom likes the Nautilus mini - get another one (save's messing about with different coils) and the pico.
> 
> Dave



I think you might just be right @DaveH 
Better get one before they go out of stock... I think I saw one at eCiggies a few days ago.

But I am also keen to find another MTL tank commercial coil option - because I wouldn't mind one for myself too - as a backup of a backup's backup !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (8/10/16)

Silver said:


> But I am also keen to find another MTL tank commercial coil option - because I wouldn't mind one for myself too - as a backup of a backup's backup !



Do you use the cubis?
Dave


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

DaveH said:


> Do you use the cubis?
> Dave



No I don't and never have tried it.
But I was told that the Aio has a "built in Cubis" type of tank and I am not too impressed with it's flavour - have tried several coil options


----------



## DaveH (8/10/16)

Hi @Silver 
If you are not too keen on the AIO then I don't think you will like the Cubis.
Dave


----------



## Andre (8/10/16)

Get her two or three Eleaf iCares. No button to press. Mouthpiece looks like it might work too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Not sure when this might be available but it looked interesting.
> 
> http://www.eleafworld.com/melo-3-nano/
> 
> ...


Vape Cartel has the kits in stock. Beautifully built and very stealthy.


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/16)

@Silver , an iStick 50W - http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-50w-full-kit/

@Taytay , a few months ago when I was searching for flat drip tips, I came across it here - http://esense.co.za/index.php/products/accessories

.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Taytay (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , an iStick 50W - http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-50w-full-kit/
> 
> @Taytay , a few months ago when I was searching for flat drip tips, I came across it here - http://esense.co.za/index.php/products/accessories
> 
> .


Thanks @ddk1979! 
Postage is also not ridiculously expensive there. I have found a few online places with flap drip tips that I thought of getting but paying R100 postage on a R20 order seemed silly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , an iStick 50W - http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-istick-50w-full-kit/
> 
> @Taytay , a few months ago when I was searching for flat drip tips, I came across it here - http://esense.co.za/index.php/products/accessories
> 
> .



Thanks @ddk1979 - you are a champion ! Well found and well played!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Have actually moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so I can draw on the experience of the vendors as well.

Vendors, if you know of good reliable commercial coil mouth to lung solutions that have good flavour, please offer some advice and suggestions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (9/10/16)

BTW. Thanks for starting this thread @Silver. I thought that I was the only one who preferred MTL and have absolutely no desire to start building coils. I have a lot of hobbies and just don't see where I would get the time LOL. 
Following this for when I decide to upgrade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (9/10/16)

I also just wanna throw out there that the Ego One is also a great little tank in my opinion. There's a V2 now but I reckon they're not much different. There's one trick though. The vanilla stock coils are junk. The CLR coils are great and rebuildable to boot but I just use them as disposable. You could just rewick them to save some cash.

I have the CT kit and still love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/10/16)

Artery Nugget mod from Vape Cartel @R400 only black or pearl white available, Nautilus X from Vape Shop @R600 worked like a dream for my mom. Ideally the Artery Nugget in copper and a Nautilus X in rose gold would look amazing if you can find the copper nugget

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Artery Nugget mod from Vape Cartel @R400 only black or pearl white available, Nautilus X from Vape Shop @R600 worked like a dream for my mom. Ideally the Artery Nugget in copper and a Nautilus X in rose gold would look amazing if you can find the copper nugget




Just be careful with Vape Shop's prices, they are quoted "excl Tax" which is small and feint on their website.
Also, their prices are a bit steep.
.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Just be careful with Vape Shop's prices, they are quoted "excl Tax" which is small and feint on their website.
> Also, their prices are a bit steep.
> .


Agreed they are but I couldn't find a store that had the Nautilus X in black to match the black Artery Nugget


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Agreed they are but I couldn't find a store that had the Nautilus X in black to match the black Artery Nugget




@Moey_Ismail , I just had another look at the Vape Shop website. It seems as if they have very recently changed their prices so that it now includes Tax (VAT). Just a few weeks ago it was still excl. Tax.
Their price for the Nautilus X = R599 (incl Tax)

I found 4 other vendors that have the black nautilus X
http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-x?variant=23823232454
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-x
https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-x-clearomizer?variant=22493581953
https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-x-tank

Happy shopping

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12 (15/10/16)

So have you made your pick yet? Curious what you went with and how it works?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/16)

Thanks for asking @Duffie12 
No, I havent!
Just been delayed with a lot of work and the planning for the CT Vape Meet 

But will get back on this soon.
I think I am going to go for the D22 Aio, the Nautilus X and the iCare - then test them all and let my mom try them and see what she likes the most. Then I can keep the rest 

At least thats the plan.

Will report back when I can

Just wamt to thank all the members for contributing on this thread. It has helped a lot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (15/10/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking @Duffie12
> No, I havent!
> Just been delayed with a lot of work and the planning for the CT Vape Meet
> 
> ...




@Silver , the XL version of the D22 AIO may be a good idea for longer battery life.

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (2/11/16)

Just thought I'd add that I gave the ECML coils a try in the melo 3 mini and they're great. Wide open it is more of a restricted lung hit and the flavor is very good.


----------



## Andre (2/11/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Just thought I'd add that I gave the ECML coils a try in the melo 3 mini and they're great. Wide open it is more of a restricted lung hit and the flavor is very good.


Are those the 0.75 ohm ones?


----------



## Duffie12 (2/11/16)

Andre said:


> Are those the 0.75 ohm ones?


Yip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Two new devices up and running in my moms (growing) vape cave!




The two new entries are on the right. 

Got the cracked Nautilus X replaced. Thanks Vape King. Also got her an iStick power to drive it. Looks pretty cool. 

Then the Aio D22 

My mom is smiling. Will follow up with some initial impressions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Nautilus X




Initial impression. Both my mom and I are actually quite impressed. It vapes very well and very nicely in MTL! 

Using the supplied coils. This thing is so silent. Quite amazing. 

You can adjust the aiflow on the top. On the photo see the tiny hole we are using. It's a slot that can be adjusted. And it stays there. 

Vaping a coffee that @Andre made for us. Divine. @Andre my mom is grinning a lot. 

Drip tip is not interchangeable because it uses it's own special tip for the airflow but my mom is liking it. Not a deal breaker for her. 

Tank looks pretty small and it's going to be interesting to see how long the juice lasts. 

The iStick Power is a winner for my mom. Feels lovely in the hand and the buttons work nicely. Only Vaping at 15W so the built in 5000mah should last a while. 

Let's see how this goes down the line but so far so good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Now the Aio D22

I didn't like the baby 'normal' Aio but I must say this one is nice. 




Airflow definitely easier to adjust. At it's tightest setting it's a nice MTL indeed. 

My moms signature flat mouthpiece which she prefers over the stock tips  no problem there. 

Vaping Pure Tobacco from Vape Elixir - one of her faves. 

My mom likes the taste. I am also impressed. Using the stock 0.6 ohm supplied coils. Strange because the same coils on the 'normal' Aio seems more muted. 

So far so good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Also got the iCare but man, am having trouble with that thing. Not too good IMO. Maybe it's just me but it's gurgling and can't get a decent vape. Will try again another time with it.


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

Look

The Nautilus X jumped onto my Pico




So cute. The Nautilus X is quite a bit smaller than the Melo3 Mini

Now I am getting ideas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> Nautilus X
> 
> View attachment 77602
> 
> ...




Nice buys @Silver . Glad to hear @Poppie is enjoying them.
I just recently realised that the coil of the Nautilus X actually holds everything together since there is no chimney.
Also, because the driptip is so close to the coil, one is almost sucking directly on the coil itself and this is probably the reason why the flavour is quite nice. But, the tank is really small and I tend to refill a few times a day.
Btw, I opened up a new pack of Nautilus X coils and they seem to be lasting much longer than the previous pack .... about 25+ ml per coil compared to the previous 14-18ml per coil.

Overall, I think I enjoyed the D22 that I tried out at Juicy Joes much more than the Nautilus X.
I'm keen to hear your verdict regarding the two.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/16)

.
Still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

